# Resurface tacky metal candelabras to black beauties!



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

I like this idea - it really lends itself to several different finish choices after the tissue paper dries. Thanks so much for posting!!


----------



## CampCrystalLake (Oct 5, 2010)

I love the books in your pic. Actually everything in the pic. looks great.


----------



## Samhain1031 (Oct 16, 2011)

Those look crazy good. Time to start scouring garage sales for candle holders.


----------



## Emjay (Sep 1, 2011)

I just finished putting up a bunch of candelabras I resurfaced during the summer and they look awesome! I recommend that you pick up any candle holder you can get your hands on regardless of the color. The black tissue and glue combo will cover anything form metal to plastic. I love cheap finds that turn into gems!


----------

